# How can i get fox or black tan?!?



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

The state I live in has next to nothing for variety, and the only place I can get mice are petshops. I've become quite fascinated with black and chocolate fox and black tans....

Are there any varieties I can breed together to make one of these without actually having one of them already?!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

If uv got pet mice and find one that has some tan on the belly then it should carry the tan gene. and as the tan gene is dominant you will get tans in the resulting litter no matter what u breed it to. its just a case of finding a mouse that carries the gene


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

One of my agoutis has a brownish tan belly, would that work?


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I think, as most mice have slightly lighter unders, that a lot of agoutis have bellies that could be described as that... could you get a picture from below?


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Is this picture ok?


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't see it sorry!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Oops, sorry let me try that again.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmmm... I don't think she's a tan sorry, could be wrong, but I don't see it  
But if she looks like it in person then it could be worth doing a test breeding when she's old enough.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

That's ok. I'll test her anyway  I'm sure i'll find a black tan eventually.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just keep looking in the pet stores... Make sure you check out any siamese mice too, if they have a pure white belly with a clear line between top and bottom, that means they have the tan gene. I love tans and foxes too :nar


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks i'll be sure to keep checking! And yes, they are very eye catching!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Iowa? Hmm. Depending on where you are and how my breeding goes I might be able to get some to you if you want.
I have a few friends over there who I'm meeting up with over the summer for some anime conventions.
I have several tans paired up now actually <3
I could ask around and see if one of them is willing to bring some back.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh my gosh! That would be amazing if you could! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh, and I'm about 90 mi. Off from des Moines.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Sure thing. I've got both blues and blacks but they are all tans, save two of my oldies.
I'll ask my friend when she wakes up tomarrow if she's near enough.
I hate that, when you know what to do and what you need but have no way of getting it.
<3


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks so much. Yes, its very frustrating!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

tan is domant to non-agouti and agouti so a mouse only needs 1 tan gene to be tan. 
at/a + at/at = tan A/at = agouti tan

Fox is a tan mouse with C dilutions (normaly chinchilla cch/cch) So you would need a tan mouse to get more tans and something C diluted to make fox (but not albino). Pet shop tans are normaly not as bright as tans that are in the shows, and can often be a light creamy tan colour.


----------

